# Marine Corps Recon Pass / Failure rate?



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 15, 2014)

Good Afternoon Men. Now I have used the search function on this website and also used Google multiple times. Im wondering the general Pass/Fail rate for Marine Corp Recon Training (BRC)? If wondering I am not worried alot about the pass/fail rate I would just like to have a idea. Im very dedicated and motivated; Thank you for your time and service.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 15, 2014)

Requesting close of thread. Found it :)


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 15, 2014)

You need to SERIOUSLY consider the advice of posting less and reading more.

You've started at least 3 thread that didn't need to be started and could have been answered by searching.

This is NOT the way to start your path into the Marine Corps.


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 15, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> You need to SERIOUSLY consider the advice of posting less and reading more.
> 
> You've started at least 3 thread that didn't need to be started and could have been answered by searching.
> 
> This is NOT the way to start your path into the Marine Corps.


Sorry. Im use to fourms where you can post and someone will answer you usually. I will get more considerate and learn that this is more of a research from past posts and learn from them!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok....  it appears to be time for a little mentoring....  You may be a stud in Michigan High School sports, but you have chosen to be a dud here.   Your first task is to STFU and read the ENTIRE Marine Corps  special Operations thread....  yes everything, follow all links, read all the information on all of the linked sites...  it will give you an idea of the paths open to a stellar 03 series Marine should that man take the time to learn, and grow.  No questions, no posting, just read and learn for a week.

Once at Boot, you will not be the top of the heap like you believe yourself to be at the moment....  give up all of the accolades of the past, which for you is High school...  so you are a Cross Country Runner, Football player (red and white, number 82) and are 6' and 157 lbs... and why the hell you have a twitter account with the name SGT Shartacus is beyond me.   Your Social media footprint is too huge to even think about cleaning up....  you may not qualify for a high enough security clearance to get much past 03 series in the Corps.

Quiet and professional are beyond you.   You need to think about how others perceive you outside of your little world of Temperance MI and the KidZone at the YMCA, and your youtube postings and snapchat/twitter/instagram feeds......   You need to reinvent yourself with some humility, do some of your own research on the items you have questions about, and start acting like a self sufficient, motivated, infantryman who has a desire to be a Recon Marine.

We gave you chances to stop tap dancing on your Johnson with sharpened track shoes, but you failed to take the gentle recriminations.... thus, the sledgehammer to your head.    and speaking of your cranium, pull it out from between the twin muscles of your gluteus maximii....   If you think your High School coaches are mean.... wait until you meet your DI.

Oh, all of this info was way too easy to find with a quick search...  which is what you might want to do on this site before asking any more questions that have been answered in the past.


ETA - this is not like other civilian forums....  you should have gleaned that from the New members Start Here thread.....   Task, Condition and Standard are laid out very clearly....  you have a problem with following simple instructions.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 15, 2014)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Sorry. Im use to fourms where you can post and someone will answer you usually. I will get more considerate and learn that this is more of a research from past posts and learn from them!



I'm going to break it down to you Barney style, complete with the fat crayons, okay?

For as much trash talking and clowning around as we do in some threads on this site, it is a highly professional environment in the pertinent areas.  The men and women who are kind enough to share the information that they have here do so out of NO obligation whatsoever to anyone.  Many times, the information that they share was something that they, themselves had to work extremely hard to learn for themselves, and they wouldn't have had it any other way.  

Many of us are aggressive, Type A personalities.  That is the kind of personality that thrives in the special operations bailiwick.  Even the ones who initially look like the laid back beach bum are the kind who sit and sip on their boat drinks after they've tackled the objective with extreme prejudice.  What this means to you, on the outside looking in, is that you have to show some initiative and be aggressive in seeking your information.  Not in asking everyone every question as soon as it pops into your skull, but in putting together all kinds of combinations in the search bar and then asking when you've still turned up a big fat goose egg between here and the Chapel of St. Google.  This demonstrates to us that you are actively engaging your mind and thinking outside the box (as cliché as that sounds).  In other words, you're thinking like one of us would when you're seeking the answer to a question.

Recon, MARSOC, DEVGRU, EOD, SF, Ranger, PJ, they all require mental acuity that rivals physical prowess in order to survive.  Intellectual sloth will only result in getting your friends killed, since we all know it's never the idiot that has it coming that actually renders himself in a state of permanent metabolic deficiency.  A lack of mental discipline is not something that we tolerate here.  We'll tolerate a go-getter who doesn't understand something exponentially more than we will a genius that ignores the search bar.  Stew on that for a little while.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2014)

@ChrismerPoole ....  I would listen to @racing_kitty ....   she has done multiple tours as an EOD Sergeant in the Army....  and has all her fingers and toes...


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 15, 2014)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Sorry. Im use to fourms where you can post and someone will answer you usually. I will get more considerate and learn that this is more of a research from past posts and learn from them!



Check it out man. We will answer you eventually.  The world doesn't stop turning when one kid asks a question. People here like to either answer from experience or research something before responding. Many would do that prior to asking a question, but I was 18 a lot more recently than @x SF med so I understand that you likely just don't understand why everyone is getting on you. So just imagine you have a site where every 2 days a new 16 year old shows up, tells you he is going to be a SEAL/Ranger/SF/MARSOC/RECON/PJ, then demands answers for them immediately without following any of the rules of the site. It is annoying, and we deal with it day in and day out. 

So drop the attitude. Learn what you can and hopefully you will be successful in your chosen path.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 15, 2014)

ChrismerPoole said:


> Sorry. Im use to fourms where you can post and someone will answer you usually. I will get more considerate and learn that this is more of a research from past posts and learn from them!



This post says...   "Sorry.  I'm lazy. I'm rude. I'll think about being less lazy and rude when I get around to it.   Oh, I'm on my phone, so I will suspend the rules of grammar and usage because it would require attention to detail."

You should have said... "Noted, Thank you for the advice.  I'll shut up now."


----------



## ChrismerPoole (Dec 15, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Ok....  it appears to be time for a little mentoring....  You may be a stud in Michigan High School sports, but you have chosen to be a dud here.   Your first task is to STFU and read the ENTIRE Marine Corps  special Operations thread....  yes everything, follow all links, read all the information on all of the linked sites...  it will give you an idea of the paths open to a stellar 03 series Marine should that man take the time to learn, and grow.  No questions, no posting, just read and learn for a week.
> 
> Once at Boot, you will not be the top of the heap like you believe yourself to be at the moment....  give up all of the accolades of the past, which for you is High school...  so you are a Cross Country Runner, Football player (red and white, number 82) and are 6' and 157 lbs... and why the hell you have a twitter account with the name SGT Shartacus is beyond me.   Your Social media footprint is too huge to even think about cleaning up....  you may not qualify for a high enough security clearance to get much past 03 series in the Corps.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. This really made me think and realize I need to act more mature and research things for myself.



TLDR20 said:


> Check it out man. We will answer you eventually.  The world doesn't stop turning when one kid asks a question. People here like to either answer from experience or research something before responding. Many would do that prior to asking a question, but I was 18 a lot more recently than @x SF med so I understand that you likely just don't understand why everyone is getting on you. So just imagine you have a site where every 2 days a new 16 year old shows up, tells you he is going to be a SEAL/Ranger/SF/MARSOC/RECON/PJ, then demands answers for them immediately without following any of the rules of the site. It is annoying, and we deal with it day in and day out.
> 
> So drop the attitude. Learn what you can and hopefully you will be successful in your chosen path.


Thank you for that aswell. Will do sir.



x SF med said:


> Ok....  it appears to be time for a little mentoring....  You may be a stud in Michigan High School sports, but you have chosen to be a dud here.   Your first task is to STFU and read the ENTIRE Marine Corps  special Operations thread....  yes everything, follow all links, read all the information on all of the linked sites...  it will give you an idea of the paths open to a stellar 03 series Marine should that man take the time to learn, and grow.  No questions, no posting, just read and learn for a week.
> 
> Once at Boot, you will not be the top of the heap like you believe yourself to be at the moment....  give up all of the accolades of the past, which for you is High school...  so you are a Cross Country Runner, Football player (red and white, number 82) and are 6' and 157 lbs... and why the hell you have a twitter account with the name SGT Shartacus is beyond me.   Your Social media footprint is too huge to even think about cleaning up....  you may not qualify for a high enough security clearance to get much past 03 series in the Corps.
> 
> ...


Also from what you have said to me as made me realize I have some growing up to do. Thank you for what you have said everything you said is going to be wired into my brain. I will be more humble, silent and learn from this.


----------



## walra107 (Dec 15, 2014)

Pass/Fail Rates shouldn't concern you anyway, whether the Selection course is 10% or 90%, if you want it bad enough pass/fail rates shouldn't scare you off.


----------

